# Cheap/Ghetto Substitute for Noise Dampening Material?



## b82rez (Jun 7, 2010)

Pretty much want to know if you guys have any idea's on this...as I wouldn't mind some noise dampening material for a new case I'm modding..but the prices I've seen so far has turned me away.

Cheers
B82REZ


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 7, 2010)

Cardboard egg boxes. Bulky I know, but thats been used as studio sound blocking for donkeys years.

Alternatively, quieter / slower RPM fans? Thats if, of course, its fan noise your trying to eradicate?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 7, 2010)

What materials have you looked at? 

I have not done case sound dampening, but I have done car deadening. For cheap alternatives there is material that similar to window flashing (metal on one side sticky on the other) or peel n' seal which is very similar- both should be available at a local hardware store. Have also used carpet foam as a deadener too although in a case that would look extremely tacky.


----------



## b82rez (Jun 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What materials have you looked at?
> 
> I have not done case sound dampening, but I have done car deadening. For cheap alternatives there is material that similar to window flashing (metal on one side sticky on the other) or peel n' seal which is very similar- both should be available at a local hardware store. Have also used carpet foam as a deadener too although in a case that would look extremely tacky.



Hi there, haven't looked at much yet...I was thinking some foam or something. What is this window flashing stuff you speak of? sounds good!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2010)

The idea is that by adding material, you change the resonance frequency.  Pretty much anything will work.  Spray adhesive and cardboard maybe?


----------



## shevanel (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

b82rez said:


> Pretty much want to know if you guys have any idea's on this...as I wouldn't mind some noise dampening material for a new case I'm modding..but the prices I've seen so far has turned me away.
> 
> Cheers
> B82REZ



15M HDMI cable, two 5M USB 2.0 extension cables + USB powered hub.

run the cables under the carpet and put the PC in another room 

what? i did it. no noise for me!


----------



## b82rez (Jun 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 15M HDMI cable, two 5M USB 2.0 extension cables + USB powered hub.
> 
> run the cables under the carpet and put the PC in another room
> 
> what? i did it. no noise for me!



Haha, that's excellent...would do that if I had the room!!


----------



## b82rez (Jun 7, 2010)

I found this from my local hardware store - http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=AX3680&keywords=sound+damping&form=KEYWORD
What do you guys think? I can pick up 5 sheets for 40 bucks..


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

b82rez said:


> Haha, that's excellent...would do that if I had the room!!



Buy a tent and pitch it up outside of your house?


----------



## shevanel (Jun 7, 2010)

b82rez said:


> I found this from my local hardware store - http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=AX3680&keywords=sound+damping&form=KEYWORD
> What do you guys think? I can pick up 5 sheets for 40 bucks..



buy that if your putting a diesel in that case of yours.


$40!?? 

what happened to ghetto?

after shipping that stuff is $50.35


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jun 7, 2010)

Build a case of wood, cut out the holes for cables etc. add some "cooling" i.e. large fan - low RPM and make sure the case is sealed. Can also try and put thin metal/alu. on the outside to keep the sound down even more.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 7, 2010)

b82rez said:


> Hi there, haven't looked at much yet...I was thinking some foam or something. What is this window flashing stuff you speak of? sounds good!



This stuff: 

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=998037770&source=GoogleBase

That link is where I would buy it from too, unless your local ACE or equivalent had it cheaper.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 7, 2010)

Sheets of denim cloth / or thin foam - superglue it to the inside of your case panels (then use a craft blade to cut away any cloth covering ventilation holes and such so its not noticeable from the outside) - very good at killing noise - but your PC will fun a few degrees warmer.

In Australia that may be a problem... But that's a problem with any insulation material.

Another option is to use many strips of double sided tape ( the kinda thick-ish spongy type) to cover the inside parts of panels.

It all depends on whats really available / affordable...


----------



## b82rez (Jun 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> buy that if your putting a diesel in that case of yours.
> 
> 
> $40!??
> ...



lol. I don't have to get it shipped because I live walking distance away from the store. Also I thought why not buy 5 sheets if I get a discount! 

The case im modding is an old full tower case from the 90's LOL!


----------

